# Grimm 4 months now on bite wedge



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

Criticism and advice is welcome I'm super green at this bite work stuff. 
https://youtu.be/mYRoq-_o5lY


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He's 4 months, he's gotta win more


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, so basically let him have the wedge for a parade lap or two more often?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You should get rid of the sleeve and stick, never mind all the flipping him around and lifting and spinning him, and quit pawing his face when he's on the bite. Get a tug, teach him to target and grip, and out without screaming in his face.If you pet him, make it calming, not harassing. Your also forcing him into sloppy obedience the way you're adding it into the conflict you're already creating. Bad bite work is something you want to avoid, not do yourself.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You never allowed the pup to counter either....Pups need some prey zigzags and retreats when good barking happens the reward is given. 4 months the puppy is teething, that wedge is way too hard for the age/teeth.
I agree with Steves comments


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok..... so, to much to soon...... back up and fill in the gaps. Like I said, REALLY GREEN at this stuff. I train Retrievers and Flushers and find myself telling clients simular suggestions when they're trying to rush puppies. I grew up running gun dogs, and rarely second guess myself when training one. This little guy..... not so much. Lots of conflicting information out there as well. The only group nearby is PSA and that is where most of my contact is with thus far. I've felt like what I've been steered towards could possibly lead to backtracking in order to get the end results, but it seems like a lot of my advice from that circle is to challenge the pup often so later it'll take a truck to rattle his cage. Honestly I'm still in search for a mentor that I mesh with.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone else's comments. Way too much too soon. Definitely stop all the flipping caring and spinning. Let him win! He needs to be empowered and made to think he can take on the world and win.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Clay Hill said:


> Ok..... so, to much to soon...... back up and fill in the gaps. Like I said, REALLY GREEN at this stuff. I train Retrievers and Flushers and find myself telling clients simular suggestions when they're trying to rush puppies. I grew up running gun dogs, and rarely second guess myself when training one. This little guy..... not so much. Lots of conflicting information out there as well. The only group nearby is PSA and that is where most of my contact is with thus far. I've felt like what I've been steered towards could possibly lead to backtracking in order to get the end results, but it seems like a lot of my advice from that circle is to challenge the pup often so later it'll take a truck to rattle his cage. Honestly I'm still in search for a mentor that I mesh with.


Really Clay, you should quit doing your own bite work with him. In that short video you made him hectic, pressured him off a bite, have him coming off now himself and missing, and taught him he's going to lose, then just for good measure you praised him for breaking the platz. As much as you hate to admit it, this stuff isn't the same as training gun dogs. Its different. You don't want conflict between you and your dog. Its good between the helper and your dog, but you have to stay on the same team. Some dogs can handle their owner putting on the sleeve, some can't, but either way you have to keep it to what they can deal with and within your skill set. You should stay at the other end of the line and concentrate on learning that part.


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

"As much as you hate to admit it, this stuff isn't the same as training gun dogs. Its different."

No I don't hate to admit it at all..... **** that's exactly what I am doing.....
All that is being said I've questioned. Hence the "critiques and advice welcome remark"
I'm in middle Georgia and would gladly take references to groups or trainer's anywhere in the state or nearby. I didn't post to hear sunshine, it was posted for advice. I'm pretty thick skinned and actually prefer things not coated in sugar.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure how well this is going to work. Trying from my phone. Take a look at this page. There are some people from Georgia and Tennessee on this list. Feel free to contact them if they are close. They should be able to lead you in the right direction. 
http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/Content/sdaweb/sdajudges.html


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Learn helper work separately and play with him. Teach him target, out, and carry through motivation. As soon as he outs, give him a rebite. If he doesn't have a full grip, hold still and let him counter. Calm it all down and think about whats going on between you and him. Fun, not fight. Let a good helper increase pressure at the right stages to build his confidence.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

And the honest truth Clay, I wouldn't be any better, just different mistakes. Good helper work is everything, that's why I leave it to them.


----------

